# Veggies?



## MyBabyBunnies (Jan 8, 2005)

Ok everyone, I've decided quite recently to startdoing a combination of the more natural diet (veggies)and themanufactured diet (pellets). I've been feeding them celery, broccoli(they LOVE it), parsley, and the odd piece of carrot or apple (verytiny amounts, no worries- it's just an added treat) once a week. I'vebeen watching their poops very closely and no trace of a problem.Since neither diet is proven to be better, I figuresomewhere right in the middle should suffice for my rabbits' needs.

Now it's onto the next step. I want to know what other vegetablespeople feed. I found the HRS recommended vegetable for daily intakelist and I've already decided to add bok choy and Romaine lettuce. Noworries, I will do this very slowly and watch for problems. I'm notasking for a safe list of foods, I just want to be able to vary myrabbits' diets every week so that they don't get bored with something.I still want to keep to mainly greens because I understand they are thebest.

After I slowly introduce a few more vegetables, I will eventually endup giving them a bowl of veggies 2 or 3 times a week, but that's goingto be a fair while away.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Spiced77 (Jan 8, 2005)

my bunnies love romaine and cilantro!they ate parsley for awhile too.. we tried mint for awhile, which didntgo over very well but they ate most of it.. tried a littlespinach, but they didnt like it.. they're pretty picky so iusually dont give them much more than their romaine and cilantro..


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Jan 8, 2005)

I'm lucky, I have piggy bunny! They eat anythingand everything - with the exception of yogurt! My parents (BAD!) havegiven them marshmellows when I turn my back or am babysitting, theyjust don't listen to me! They have stolen my licorice (I'm now morecareful!), and they eat anything in my fridge, even chives from thegarden when I walk around the backyard, lol (no worries I don't letthem anymore, I hear they are not that good for them).


----------



## *nepo* (Jan 8, 2005)

Nepo loves celery!


----------



## sandhills_rabbits (Jan 8, 2005)

BunBun and Carmelita LOVE red-leaf lettuce. Idont know why, but BunBun acts like a leaf of it is like candy to him.He devours it as fast as i put it in his cage, and then he's sniffingaround, begging for more! Carmelita doesnt go quite as nuts for it, butshe does enjoy it alot...... she's just not obsessive-compulsive aboutit like BunBun!


----------



## luna21 (Jan 8, 2005)

My babies love romain lettuce, brocoli andapples!!!! but cinabun seems to like ferret treats (bacon flavor) Icouldn't believe it when she stole a whole bunch from the bag in thecupboard!!!!!! I don't really think those are good for her though sodoesn't get alot of them!!


----------



## NightPoet00 (Jan 8, 2005)

I give my bunnies a bowl of romain lettuce,parsley, and broccoli every night. I also throw in dandelion when I canfind it at the grocery store. I tried mint with Winston, but it didn'tagree with him. It's too bad, really, because it gave him such nicesmelling breath!


----------



## lanna21974 (Jan 8, 2005)

Well, I used to give my buns broccoli but I readsomewhere that it was bad for them. somebody clear this up for meplease cuz they loved it!!! If it's an ok food let me know so they canhave their broccoli back. 

I usually give them baby spinach...they seem to like that...romainelettuce...apple, raisins....I'm still looking for craisins but I cantfind them here. (small town) They get carrots but not often. Parsleyand cilantro seem to a favorite of precious', but they all like those.They LOVE dandelions. LOL The apples and raisins are mostlyonce or twicea week treats. The rest I try to give them someof on a daily basis. I give them pumkin a few times a week and theylike that. Pineapple i havent had any luck getting fresh here yet.Usually when I go grocery shopping I take a list for the bunnies toccasionally I'll try something new on a few buns at a time. Right nowthough we're kinda sticking to what we know works.

Lanna


----------



## NightPoet00 (Jan 8, 2005)

My vet said to give broccoli in small amounts, sothey only get one or two very small heads every night. When I finddandelion again, I'm probably going to phase out broccoli completely.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 8, 2005)

I think broccoli is a concern because it can cause gas.

Kale has something in it that can be fatal in large amounts.

Bo loves Romaine and cilantro. Those are both safe for him. Low in calcium too.

I usually feed 1 cup of greens a day. I also make it 2 parts low calcium and 1 part something with vit. A.

A typical day is: 1 leaf of romaine around noon.Later in the day he gets a few sprigs of cilantro and a pinch of kaleor a baby spinach leaf.


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 8, 2005)

My rabbits got nuts for baby carrots andbroccoli. They also love raisins and craisins...finally gave themcraisins yesterday and boy howdy! They went nuts with joy. It was funnyactually, Chompers was literally crawling on my lap to get to them. 

They also love parsley and romaine lettuce. Parsley is a big favorite among my rabbits actually.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Jan 8, 2005)

I went by this site:

http://www.rabbit.org/care/veggies.html

It does not say that broccoli needs to be used sparingly, but should indeed be added frequently for vitamin A.


----------



## lanna21974 (Jan 8, 2005)

Thanks MyBunnyBoys for the website. Guess my babies will be happy today...LOL. They'll be getting their broccoli back!

Lanna


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 8, 2005)

Both Pernod and Perry get brocoli and they loveit. The also love kale, parsley, carrots, pear and apple. I have triedthem with banana, but they think I am trying to poison them:?. - Jan


----------



## Gabby (Jan 8, 2005)

*lanna21974 wrote:*


> Well, I used to give my buns broccoli but I read somewherethat it was bad for them. somebody clear this up for me please cuz theyloved it!!! If it's an ok food let me know so they can have theirbroccoli back.
> 
> I usually give them baby spinach...they seem to like that...romainelettuce...apple, raisins....I'm still looking for craisins but I cantfind them here. (small town) They get carrots but not often. Parsleyand cilantro seem to a favorite of precious', but they all like those.They LOVE dandelions. LOL The apples and raisins are mostlyonce or twicea week treats. The rest I try to give them someof on a daily basis. I give them pumkin a few times a week and theylike that. Pineapple i havent had any luck getting fresh here yet.Usually when I go grocery shopping I take a list for the bunnies toccasionally I'll try something new on a few buns at a time. Right nowthough we're kinda sticking to what we know works.
> 
> Lanna


thats because it's gassy, gassy foods can create a stasisproblem . thats why some advise to give small amts or not at all..myself having a couple prone to gas and stasis i do not feed gassyfoods.


----------



## Gabby (Jan 8, 2005)

*MyBunnyBoys wrote: *


> I went by this site:
> 
> http://www.rabbit.org/care/veggies.html
> 
> It does not say that broccoli needs to be used sparingly, but should indeed be added frequently for vitamin A.


there is vit A in other foods that are not gassy


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Jan 8, 2005)

That site has '(!)' beside foods that only should be given sparingly, broccoli however does not have that beside it.


----------



## Gabby (Jan 8, 2005)

*this is a list i created a while back for those interested*

*My rabbit's favorites:* 

*Dandeliongreens-* vit A, C and iron, magnesium, potassium, andcalcium, improves appetite- caution diuretic
*carrots and carrot tops,*high in sugar feed small amts
*plantain,* Refrigerant, diuretic, deobstruent andsomewhat astringent. Has been used in inflammation of the skin,malignant ulcers, intermittent fever, etc., and as a vulnerary, andexternally as a stimulant application to sores. 
*clover,* red clover can cause gas 
*apples-* lots of sugar use small amts
*Pears-*lots of sugar use in small amts 
*parsley-*VitA rich in iron and copper helpsurinary problems, digestiveproblems, and intestinal obstruction.appetite stimulant
*mint,* good for loose stool, and to decrease milk production, also helps moms with mastitis
*rose leaves,*be sure they are untreated plants
*blackberry leaves,* simulates appetite
*rasberry leaves,* caution with pregnant animals canstimulate contractions 
*strawberry leaves,* rich in iron
*willow branches,* pain relief
*chamomile flowers,*has soothing and sedative qualities, soothes the stomach
*romaine-* Vit A

*Almost all hated:*
*mustard greens*

*Plants on the bunny list to possibly try:*

*comfrey,* also known as "knit bone" said to encouragethe natural heeling processalso use with caution can be toxic in largeamounts
*chickweed,*rich in calcium and potassium
*yarrow,* supose to help with kidney disease
*Chicory,* parts used leaves and roots, calmsstomach, and improves appetite, caution use in small amts. stimulantand laxative.
*savory, *
*purslane,* contains omega-3 fatty acids, vit C,calcium, iron, carotene, thiamine, riboflavin andniacin, Is also a diuretic and mildlaxative. 
*dill, *
*s**hepherds purse*,parts used leaves, rich in vit A B &amp; C, has bloodclotting effects*.* 
*colts foot,*
*cowslip,* mild sedativeproperties and contains salicylates (as in aspirin)


----------



## bunsforlife (Jan 8, 2005)

One word...



Dandelion

My rabbits go crazy for dandelion leaves, almost as much as for cheerios! It is quite funny to watch honestly =)


----------



## Delphinum (Jan 8, 2005)

We can't give Max many greens as she can't digestthem well and I'm scrubbing her hutch floor for ages trying to get allthe stamped in poo! So she just gets plain old rolled oats oran occasional peanut as a treat.

Henry, however, loves greens, kale, broccoli andcarrots butwon't eat any fruit and was really reluctant to eat spinach.It took him days even to try those Vitakraft seed stick things, now, ofcourse, he eats it like it's going out of fashion! Peanutsare his favouritethough! 

Ang xx


----------



## LindseyandKen (Jan 8, 2005)

I was cooking Tarka Dahl for tea, and Blade hasjust gone mad over the coriander I was using - strange! It's so strongtasting I didn't think she'd eat it, but she kept scratching for more!Maybe I'll try her with other fresh herbs.

Lindsey

P.S. On a cute note, my wrigglies learned how to use the mini waterbottle today and they're all doing binkies around the cage and suckingthe hay in an attempt to eat! CUTE!


----------



## lanna21974 (Jan 8, 2005)

*LindseyandKen wrote:*


> P.S. On a cute note, my wrigglies learned how to use themini water bottle today and they're all doing binkies around the cageand sucking the hay in an attempt to eat! CUTE!


Aww I love when they start to binky!!! I bet that was a sight!

Lanna


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 8, 2005)

*MyBunnyBoys wrote:*


> That site has '(!)' beside foods that only should be givensparingly, broccoli however does not have that beside it.


The site is listing the (!) for sparingly for toxicity, this list isn'tnoting foods for gas. It's fine to give them the foods, butit could cause gas, which can be a problem for some. 

_(!)=Use sparingly. High in either* oxalates or goitrogens and maybe toxic* in accumulated quantities over a period of time_


----------



## Bobalop (Jan 8, 2005)

I bet no-one can answer this....

Is parsnip safe for rabbits? If not, why?

Bob


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 8, 2005)

*Bobalop wrote: *


> I bet no-one can answer this....
> 
> Is parsnip safe for rabbits? If not, why?
> 
> Bob


From what I know, it is. I haven't tried it yet tho.

http://earthhome.tripod.com/rabsafe.htmlHere is the reference list.


----------



## Bobalop (Jan 8, 2005)

Thanks for that but is what I feared - simply alist saying "yes" or "no" and giving not an incy bit of a reason oreven incling as to "why".

This is so typical of so many list regarding veggies that Ido not trust anyone of them. Perhaps a section on here would be good(chaired by dennis) LOL

Ta for the reply tho!

bob


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Jan 8, 2005)

According the House Rabbit Society website, parsnip is poisonous!

http://www.adoptarabbit.com/articles/toxic.html(scrolldown to the P's)


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 8, 2005)

*MyBunnyBoys wrote: *


> According the House Rabbit Society website, parsnip is poisonous!
> 
> http://www.adoptarabbit.com/articles/toxic.html(scroll down to the P's)


Well, that's odd huh?

I would trust HRS before the other site I Guess..... someone just gaveme that listing... so.... no parsnip for Bo. LOL


----------



## lanna21974 (Jan 8, 2005)

*Bobalop wrote: *


> I bet no-one can answer this....
> 
> Is parsnip safe for rabbits? If not, why?
> 
> Bob




Bob, 

I will honestly say I dont know one way or the other. Do you know? If it's not safe...Why not? 

Who is Dennis? Why would he be more qualified to tell us whats good for the bunnies or to make a safe list? Is he a vet?

Lanna


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Jan 8, 2005)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Iwould trust HRS before the other site I Guess


That's what I was thinking. The HRS is probably more reliable than other sites.


----------



## lanna21974 (Jan 8, 2005)

Same here. I trust the list from the HRS and printed them all out. Next time i go grocery shoping I'm taking them with me. LOL

Lanna


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 8, 2005)

*lanna21974 wrote:*


> Same here. I trust the list from the HRS and printed themall out. Next time i go grocery shoping I'm taking them with me. LOL
> 
> Lanna


That's what I do LOL


----------



## NightPoet00 (Jan 8, 2005)

Another tip -- I feed my rabbits a tiny piece oforange peel as a treat. Mabel doesn't like it, but Winston loves it!Both also love raisins. Both the orange peel and raisins are fedsparingly.


----------



## Spiced77 (Jan 8, 2005)

we do the same NightPoet! mr licks LOVEs orangepeel!! and raisins...and almost everything bad for himlol.. and apples, he will crawl upmy husband'schest and eat an apple while my husband is eating it he loves it somuch! and this is a pretty standoffish bun most of the time..but applesare the way to his heart! 

i was only thinking of veggies earlier..but fruit, ohh they love it..grape halves (seedless of course!) dark cherry halves..(these however, look quite gory when they eat them lol..) wetried blueberries, and they liked them, but it made their poos quitesmelly :shock: mr licks will also eat the skin of a chineseapple pear, but not the fruit part.. mr licks loves bananas, but it'sanother one that princess just wont touch.. and lord forbid you have abite of something before you give it to her  she IS aprincess you know.. must be unspoiled hehe..


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 8, 2005)

Spiced, I love the avatar pic  

I heard that buns love blackberries too, I haven't tried that or strawberries yet.


----------



## Bobalop (Jan 9, 2005)

*lanna21974 wrote:*


> *Bobalop wrote: *





> I betno-one can answer this....
> 
> Is parsnip safe for rabbits? If not, why?
> 
> Bob





> Bob,
> 
> I will honestly say I dont know one way or the other. Do you know? If it's not safe...Why not?
> 
> ...





> Lanna - I don't know whether they are safe or not.I washoping that someone here could tell me. i have been giving them as anoccasional treat for years and was shocked to hear that they were"apparently" harmful. They have not harmed my current lot!. Dennis is amember of this list who is not entirely pro feeding veggies to rabbits.Obviously the humour was misplaced ;-) Many thanks to all for trying togive me an answer - I will just have to keep searching butnothing on the web has convinced me yet!


[/quote]


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Jan 9, 2005)

Sebastian'sfavorite is Kale. He also eats romaine, cilantro and parsley often.During the summer we grew carrot tops, and radish tops for him and gavehim dandelion greens. He hated bokchoy, doesn't eat apple, likesbanana, doesn't really like pineapple.....does best with baby carrotsrather than regular....however pathetic that is....:?....I recentlybought a bagged mix of baby green leaves that had a lot of the darkgreens like spinach, kale, etc. He ate that well and it was nicebecause it was already clean, ready and was a combination of things forhim.

Raspberry


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Jan 9, 2005)

My bunnies love carrot tops! In the summer theyget a lot of grass as is so I try to cut back on carrot greens, sowhat's left over after summer we dry in the sun and it's sort of likehay that way. They love it and get their carrot tops in the winter!


----------



## Spiced77 (Jan 9, 2005)

only mr licks will eat carrots here.. princess wont touch em! 

and thank you Bo B  your Bo looks so much like my princessi cant get over it lol  just more 'boyish' if you can say that of abunny


----------



## Delphinum (Jan 9, 2005)

*Bobalop wrote:*


> Thanks for that but is what I feared - simply a list saying"yes" or "no" and giving not an incy bit of a reason or even incling asto "why".
> 
> This is so typical of so many list regarding veggies that Ido not trust anyone of them. Perhaps a section on here would be good(chaired by dennis) LOL
> 
> ...


If it's the Dennis that I think you're talking about... he is banned from this site.

Ang


----------



## Gabby (Jan 9, 2005)

*Bobalop wrote: *


> *Delphinum wrote: *
> 
> 
> > If it's the Dennis that I think you're talking about... he is banned from this site.
> ...


tis not a shame in the least. And since you know him you knowvery well how he behaves. it is one thing to have a difference ofopinion, it's quite another to attack people for it. THeinappropriate thing is how one behaves t'wards others you are supose toshare a common interest in.


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Jan 9, 2005)

*Gabby wrote:*


> *Bobalop wrote:*
> 
> 
> > *Delphinum wrote: *
> ...





Quite right Gabby. There are people on here who probably know morethan he did but they would never dream of attacking anyone orbelittling their intelligence like he did! Theres a difference in anopinion and theres down right rude!

---------------------------------------------------

When people give their buns broccoli do they cook it first? I'm sorryI'm really new with veggies and don't really give them more than acarrot. I would like to start but never know what is good and whatisn't. This post has given me some inspiration though!

Vickie


----------



## lanna21974 (Jan 9, 2005)

*DaisyNBuster wrote:*


> *Gabby wrote:*
> 
> 
> > *Bobalop wrote:*
> ...


LOL...Apparently I "stepped into" something I didnt know anything aboutwhen it comes to Dennis. I must have not been a member yet when allthat happened. Sorry for opening a bad subject, but I thought he mightbe someone hadnt met yet, and wanted to know why he came sohighly recommended by Bob. 

I dont cook my buns veggies, and when they did get broccoli they seemd to love it raw. 

Lanna


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Jan 9, 2005)

I give it fresh, they love the cruchiness about it.

I basically am going by the HRS site because I don't really trust theaverage site. The HRS tends to lean towards the more natural diet, so Ifigure they know something about it!

*http://www.rabbit.org/faq/sections/diet.html*

(Click on the links -- there are some suggested veggies and fruits on the right)


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Jan 9, 2005)

Hey Lanna no worries! You weren't to know. Hedoes know quite a lot about rabbits, but he is always right andeveryone else is stupid if they don'tagree.

Mybunnyboys - I think I will join you there, thanks for that link!

Vickie


----------



## Bobalop (Jan 9, 2005)

> tis not a shame in theleast. And since you know him you know very well how he behaves. it isone thing to have a difference of opinion, it's quite another to attackpeople for it. THe inappropriate thing is how one behavest'wards others you are supose to share a common interest in.





As i said, I was not aware of what happened, (although I can imagine),but really do not wish to comment further as Dennis is not here todefend himself nor did i get involved in any debate that may have beenhad. 

I really do think that that is only fair under the curcumstances. 

I wish I had ket my humour to myself now  On a more general note, Itoo think that the HRS site has a lot to offer regarding diet andnutrition as it speaks exclusively for the pet rabbit and does not haveto take into account the (often0 very different requirements ofcommercially grown or bred rabbits and thier requirements.

At the end of the day everyone and everybunny has individualrequirements, likes and dislikes and as carers it is down to us tosupply that and also to work out what it is in the first place!

Best wishes

bob


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Jan 9, 2005)

*Bobalop wrote: *


> Atthe end of the day everyone and everybunny has individual requirements,likes and dislikes and as carers it is down to us to supply that andalso to work out what it is in the first place!


Quite right there. No one can tell you what's exactly right for yourrabbit as you know it best and know what works. I mean I feed mybunnies a lot less than they should get considering their size, buttheir metabolism seems to be slow so I have to adjust according to whatworks best for them.

I initially added more greens because I was worried about waterconsumption at night when their dishes freeze but it's turned into amixture of the 2 diets and appears to be working very well for both myboys!


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 9, 2005)

To answer the question, is Dennis a vet? No. He is not.

If anyone is in the least bit curious as to why he was banned, hespeaks for himself. Search for posts by HankHanky and read them all.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 9, 2005)

*Spiced77 wrote: *


> only mr licks will eat carrots here.. princess wont touch em!
> 
> and thank you Bo B  your Bo looks so much like my princessi cant get over it lol  just more 'boyish' if you can say that of abunny


Is she a mini or standard rex? Is that her in the avatar? 

I love seeing the similarity of the bunnies


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 9, 2005)

*DaisyNBuster wrote: *


> When people give their buns broccoli do they cook it first? I'm sorryI'm really new with veggies and don't really give them more than acarrot. I would like to start but never know what is good and whatisn't. This post has given me some inspiration though!
> 
> Vickie


I always give fresh, crunchy veggies. Cooking anything takes out some of the good vitamins and such.

Limit the Kale because large amounts can be lethal!


----------



## Spiced77 (Jan 9, 2005)

she's a castor mini-rex Bo


----------



## Delphinum (Jan 9, 2005)

Aww so is Bo! So we've 3 castor Rex'sat least on here! Can we see more pictures please?!I love seeing pictures! 

Ang xx


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 10, 2005)

Nothing against anyone's bunnies, Ilove them all, but it's fun seeing other bunnies like Bo!He's like one of my kids, I love him to pieces


----------



## b24karrot (Jan 22, 2007)

Hi,
My name is Dawn and I am new to the site. My bun Downy is almost 7months old. I saw your post about cheerios, that you give your bunthem, we have been giving downy them for months and she seems to lovethem she gets about 5 a day, but I just read where this is bad, but Ihave read so many diet sites they say so many different things. Do yougive yours cheerios and is that okay in the amount i said. Please letme know.
Thanks
Dawn


----------



## NZminilops (Jan 22, 2007)

I can't help with the cheerio thing because inmy country they are a type of sausage, but someone else should be ableto answer .

A bit off topic I know, but I went back to look at the really old posts(like from 2004), funny to read all the things you longer members said!Mostly posts from MyBabyBunnies and Carolyn, got a few good giggles, Idid .


----------



## NZminilops (Jan 22, 2007)

Oh, I forgot to contribute my veggie ideas!

My llot are eating in much the same way as yours, I want to feed a lotof grass and veg. I actually grow dandelions and I grow a big patch ofgrass till it's REALLY tall. They have grass morning and night as wellas a small amount of pellets each, some parsley, a teeny bit ofspinach, daisys, marigolds, a pinch of oats for fun, one teeny tinymouthful of carrot (litterally a rabbit mouthful), hay etc etc. We havethis type of weed that grows here that is like catnip for rabbits, it'scalled "puha" but I don't know if it grows anywhere else. They lovethat. Mine also eat apple tree leaves and knaw on the sticks.

Also a type of tree that is native to NZ I think, called a cabbage treethat grow long hard leaves (sort of like yucca leaves), once they falloff the tree and dry out in the sun they are good for the bunnies toshred. The don't eat them, just rip them apart.


----------



## katt (Jan 22, 2007)

okay, my buns veggie list:

apples, *banana*, *mustard greens* (i feed curly mustardgreens) bok choy, *dandelion* *greens*, *parsley*, sage,cilantro, basil, *dill*, kale, collard greens, *pumpkin*,carrot, cucumber, melon, oats, radish greens, strawberrys, grapes,pear, leaf lettuce, bell peppers,raspberry,pineapple,and last summer they eat got a bite of watermelon.

they also like *apple*, maple, and willow branches.

and are in love with *marigold* *flowers*

i bolded their favs. . .

i feed up to 2 cups a day of veggies, and they normally get 2 differentveggies per salad. . .depending on what is in the fridge. . .i eatrather healthy, so often times i buy veggies for them, based on what iwant to eat. . .


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 24, 2007)

I can't find dandelion leafs anywhere. I did find the craisins in Alberson;s in the little boxes. 

Tabitha loves romaine lettuce, carrots, fresh alfalfa sprouts, apples,she only likes the leafs of celery no the actual celery. Her favoriteveggie is broccoli. If she sees broccoli in myhand, she runs over and jumps at it. She makes funny noiseswhen she eats broccoli. I also give her raisins,strawberries, grapes rarely, oranges and endive.



Is pumpkin filling in the can ok for rabbits? It is supposeto be very high in fiber and sweet to the taste. I have knowvets to give it to animals that have swollowed foreignobjects. It is suppose to help them empty their blanderseasier. Seeing as rabbits need a high fiber diet, i thought maybepumpkin filling would be good for them. I was thinking ofmaking frozen pumpkin treat blocks in an ice tray.

If anyone knows please let me know.


----------



## Krissa (Jan 24, 2007)

*katt wrote: *


> and are in love with *marigold* *flowers*




I need to try that, thanks for the idea, I always grow them on my deck in the summer.


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 24, 2007)

Tabitha won't chew on wood. So can igive her orange tree branches to chew on. In Florida we havemostly Orange trees and Grapefruit trees growing in ouryards. Are either one ok for her to chew on?


----------



## katt (Jan 24, 2007)

tabitha-

pumpkin is find from the can. . .i would just make sure it is the plainstuff and not the ones that already have the spices mixed in.

i feed canned all the time unless it is near halloween, then they get some fresh also.

i normally give it to them by spoonfull or else herman will eat it alland not leave winnie any. . .and if you do it that way, make sure youwear old cloths because you will get pumpkin all over you. . .


----------



## b24karrot (Jan 24, 2007)

I just recently tried the pumpkin and Downy doesnot like it, I tried giving to her on a spoon and she owned it thenwalked away, I ended up putting it in her pelles bowl, and I think sheonly ate it cause it was covered in pellets and she is such a pig shewas not about to waste pellets. 
I think I will try it again though, maybe in a day or two. Hey Downyate a carnation, a white one and just about devoured it, so I think Iwill get her some of those.
Any thoughts?

Dawn


----------



## cheryl (Jan 26, 2007)

*b24karrot wrote: *


> Hi,
> My name is Dawn and I am new to the site. My bun Downy is almost 7 months old. I saw your post about cheerios, that you give your bun them, we have been giving downy them for months and she seems to love them she gets about 5 a day, but I just read where this is bad, but I have read so many diet sites they say so many different things. Do you give yours cheerios and is that okay in the amount i said. Please let me know.


 Cheerios are ok to give,but i wouldn&#39;t give Downy any more than what you are already giving her

Hehe,i never really knew what cheerios were once,until we finally got them here in South Aussie about a year ago,but i don&#39;t give them to my bunnies though

But yeah,just don&#39;t give her to many,what seems like a smallamount to usis actually a bigamount for a bunny

cheryl


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Jan 26, 2007)

Personally I think5 Cheeriosa day is too many. I feed maybe 5 a month if that. Anything that is made of a grain -- bread, cereal, crackers -- are not good for rabbits but can be fed occasionally as a special treat.


----------



## fancybutterfly (Jan 14, 2009)

Has anyone ever tried aspargus?

I looked on the varied bunny menus listed in the PIN, I only saw it listed once.


----------



## Buneary49 (Jan 14, 2009)

please look up on the humane soceity's webpage they tell you what to avoid to give them,


----------



## fancybutterfly (Jan 14, 2009)

Thank yuo,Bunnery. I did check it out.But it didn't tell me anything new, or about asparagus.

SInce I've only seen it on one list, I think it best not to give it to my bunnies.



thanks again


----------



## naturestee (Jan 14, 2009)

Holy old thread!

Did you check the Vegetables thread in our Library?

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=13618&forum_id=17

My Veggies By Family list, which was based on several other safe veggie lists, includes asparagus:

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=26541&forum_id=48

Although my buns were never interested. That's ok because I usually eat it up before they get a shot at it anyway!:biggrin2:


----------



## fancybutterfly (Jan 14, 2009)

yes, I did.I only saw the one had asparagus on it. That's why I was asking if anyone had experience with it.

THanks!

Marybeth


----------

